# Bristol & Surrounding Area 1st June 2014



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Good little meet last time at short notice so looking to develop it into something bigger on a regular basis going forward, proposing the Willy Wicket pub again on the Bristol Spine Road post code... BS36 1DP at 12:30-1pm on the 1st June 2014. Perhaps start with a spot of lunch and see where it takes us

Please put your name down if you are interested or would like to propose another venue

1.
2.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If it's been sanctioned by the cricket club then post in the events section of the forum, not in the calendar as it won't get a lot of exposure. Make sure you check the posting event rules first and if it complies no problem!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Cricket club? Sorry Speed Merchant I'm obviously being a bit thick, I'm not quite following here...and when you say post in the events section you mean in 'Meetings, Events, Gathering - UK and Ireland'? Sorry again haven't done this before


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

No worries fella, sorry I meant the Willy Wicket Pub, I was multi tasking earlier and got posts round the wrong way! As long as the owner/landlord has given permission then go ahead and post it in the section highlighted below for you.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/meetings-events-gatherings-uk-ireland.html

I keep having to delete people putting posts in the calendar section as its not designed for that!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry about that I'll be sure not to put any future event posts there. Do you need proof that permission has been granted?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mate it's not a bad thing, just will get you better exposure in the correct place.

I'm happy with your word that permission has been sought fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Speedy for pointing me in the right direction :thumbsup:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Speed Merchant, can you delete this from the calendar section I'll submit a post where you said thanks


----------

